# Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?



## Kabeljaukönig (19. Februar 2005)

Moin liebe Boardies,
ich suche Tipps und Informationen für die Französichen Antillen ( Guadeloupe)
in Bezug auf die Fischerei vor Ort. Welche Fische gibt es dort? Welche Gerät brauche ich? Gibt es auch Süßwassergebiete die mit der Fliegenrute befischen kann? Fragen über Fragen, ich fliege mitte März für 3 Wochen rüber.
Würde mich riesig über Eure Meinung freuen.
Herzlichst Euer Kabeljaukönig
catch more fish   #h


----------



## havkat (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Moin Kabeljaukönig!

Da wir ein Big Game - Forum haben, verschieb ich´s mal in dieses.

Okay?


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (19. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Ok.:m 
Danke.


----------



## Sailfisch (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Kann denn keiner was zu Guadeloupe sagen? Oder zumindest allgemein was zur Karibik? Wäre schön, wenn wir/ihr dem Kollegen doch noch helfen können!


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Hey Danke man,

wusste auf dich kann man sich verlassen:m 
Ist natürlich auch nicht die Ecke wo zig tausende hinfliegen (Guadeloupe):g 
Aber die Karibik ist ja noch größer und es gibt doch bestimmt viele die auch nach Florida zum Angeln fliegen.
Naja noch bin ich ja da und könnte vielleicht doch noch Interessante Sachen lesen...
Freu mich über jeden Bericht...laßt mich nicht im Stich...:c 

Gruß Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## guifri (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

ich kenne mich nicht aus aber google mal mit fishing guadeloupe...

da findest du unter anderem den link http://www.maitia-fishing.com/

wenn du der französischen sprache mächtig bist, gib mal die franz. begriffe in google ein. ich schätze dann kommt einiges an infos... #6


----------



## Flatfischer (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Probiers doch mal in diesem Forum:

http://www.bgfc.de/Forum.htm

Allgemeine Informationen über das Fischen in der Karibik dürften Dir wenig helfen, da die Fische (besonders Big-Game-Arten) nicht ständig, sondern nur zu bestimmten Zeiten vor Ort sind. Ich kann Dir nur sagen, dass in Tobago (liegt allerdings viel weiter südlich) der März zum Hochseefischen eine Topzeit ist.


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Freunde der Big- Game- Interessierten,

find ich toll, wie ich hier bei Euch so nett aufgenommen werde!
Leider sprechen ich überhaupt kein Wort Französisch!!! Aber wir Angler kommen ja auch irgendwie mit Händen und Füßen weiter.
Vielen Dank für die links. Und das der März eine Top Angelzeit ist freut mich besonders!!! Ich weiß das jetzt da drüben Sommerzeit, also die schönste Zeit ohne Regen und Sturm ist.
Eines steht fest, wenn ich wieder zurück bin werde ich regelmäßig hier im Big Game reinschauen und anderen auch weiterhelfen. Und auch pic`s reinstellen.
Vielen Dank nochmal für die tolle Hilfe...weiter so.

Gruß Euer Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish:a


----------



## Sailfisch (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Auf die Bilder und die zukünftigen Ratschläge freue ich mich bereits jetzt! Die Big Game Gemeinde in Deutschland ist noch sehr klein, ich hoffe, daß wir sie vergrößern können. Freue mich über jeden der hinzukommt!


----------



## Fishbuster (26. Februar 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

@ Kabeljaukönig, wie ich sehe bis du auch ein fliegenfischer.
das freut mich besonders und ich rate deshalb, nimmt die 
salzwasser-flyreel mit. süsswasserseen oder flüsse gibt es dort,
karibic, kaum. ich habe mal 8 monate dort mit dem segelboot verbracht.
vor deine urlaubsinsel kannst du alles an sportfisch fangen, auch richtig big game frönen wenn du ein gutes boot findest. die sprechen alle etwas englisch.
 aber, mit deiner flyreel kannst du herrlich vom strand aus fischen. nimm auch gute streamer mit. petri heil


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (8. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi Fishbuster,

da freu ich mich jetzt aber besonders für den tollen Tipp!
Meine Fliegenrute war als erstes im Koffer! Mein Material, was ich auch in der Ostsee verwende, ist Seewasserfest. Meine Hardy lässt mich nie im stich....
habe mir extra neue Fliegen gebunden, mal sehen ob mein Glück anhält! Bis jetzt habe ich auf all meinen selbstgebundenen Fliegen gefangen.
Morgen schon gehts los, und ich freue mich auch jetzt schon Euch/ Dir davon zu berichten. Also vielen Dank noch und wer weiß vielleicht sitzen wir irgendwann einmal zusammen im Boot....bis dahin viel Petri Heil und einen guten Saisonstart!

Gruß Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish #6


----------



## Sailfisch (8. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Viel Spaß und dicke Fische wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß und dicke Fische wünsche ich Dir!


 
möchte mich den Wünschen anschließen & freu mich schon auf deinen Fotobericht wenn du heil & gesund wieder da bist#6


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (8. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Hi friends,

nun hab ich die Koffer voll bis unterkante Lippe!!!!
Ich wollt mich nochmals bei Euch allen bedanken für die tollen Ratschläge und den vielen Wünschen. Ich werde Euch tolle Berichte liefern und hoffentlich dicke oder seltene Fische zeigen können.
Hier noch einen besonderen Gruß an Sailfish, der hier wirklich großartige arbeit leistet. Ich als geschäftsführender Vorsitzender eines großen Angelvereins in Hamburg weiß dies sehr zu schätzen. Jeder von Euch, der zu irgend einer Zeit ein Ehrenamt in einem Verein oder auch hier im AB ausübt, weiß, dass diese Tätigkeit ein Spagat zwischen familie, Beruf und Hobby ist. 
Sailfish ist ein Sportfreund der mit und für das AB lebt und sich immer für unser wohl einsetzt.
Als Dank und Anerkennung für deine bisher hervoragende Betreuung deiner kleinen Boardies widme ich dir diese Zeilen um deine Sparte "Big Game" noch interessanter zu machen.
Ich freue mich auf mehr und verbleibe Euch allen mit einem 3-fachen "Petri Heil"
Gruß Euer 
Kabeljaukönig

catch more fish


----------



## Sailfisch (9. März 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Vielen Dank für Deine netten Worte! Sie sind Balsam für meine Seele. Ich hoffe, Du hast eine tolle Zeit in der Karibik! Freue mich bereist jetzt auf Deinen Bericht.

P.S. In Sachen Big Game bin ich auch nur ein ganz kleiner Fisch! Ich freue mich aber, wenn wir hier eine kleine Gemeinde von Big Gamern versammeln können!


----------



## Kabeljaukönig (6. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Hallo Big-Game Freunde,
nun bin ich wieder zurück in Cold Old Germany!!!
Ich habe viele neue Eindrücke erleben dürfen und mein Spaß beim Big-Game Fishing gehabt, nur leider brennt bei mir beruflich mal wieder die Hecke ( ist auch gut so als selbstständiger) aber ich mache mich sobald ich mal in Ruhe gelassen werde auf und schreibe alles auf was mir in Guadeloupe so widerfahren ist.
All die Tipps die ich bekam traffen auf Guadeloupe nicht zu.
Da ich aber sehr Kontaktfreudig bin habe ich mich gleich am ersten Tag auf die Suche nach Möglichkeiten gemacht und bin mit Händen und Füßen (kann kein Französisch) zu meinem Fischer gelangt. Es gibt soooooviel zu erzählen aber dazu komme ich demnächst ca. zu Sonntag.
Also liebe BG Boardies ich bin am Start und versuche mich wie Sailfish Euch eine tolles Angeltagebuch zu liefern.

Bis bald 

Kabeljaukönig


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (6. April 2005)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

Na dann hau rein und laß uns an deinen Erlebnissen teilhaben |wavey:|wavey:

Und bitte die Bilder nicht vergessen :q:q sind doch so wichtig.....



Der STF


----------



## t.rex (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Big Game in der Karibik, wer kennt sich aus?*

@Kabeljaukönig: Ja super, gell! Man holt sich nette Infos ab und verspricht großmundig einen Urlaubsbericht nachzureichen. Und dann? Einen Bericht jedenfalls gibts nicht und auf eine nette PM, mit der Bitte um Angeltipps für Guadeloupe, antwortest du auch nicht. Solche Leut lieb ich ja.

Vielen Dank, t.rex |gr:


----------

